# CHALLENGE LE MANS...8 UK TT only ?where are you?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi from France, [smiley=chef.gif]

I know some of you(from Audi uK TT Forum) who came in Rennes 2002 organised by Franck .

This post is just for a 1st contact about a crazy Project we have.... Â [smiley=idea2.gif]

THE IDEATo put on the Stands Line of the Le Mans Circuit, a maximum of TT(we thought 150), for a "mega photo"...

Le Mans is a symboic place for Audi, and the place woulb be an Internationnal reference for our TT's...

We are allready 56 French TT on the list....

But now, I think, it would be great to associate European Clubs, to bring it to 400 TT.....

It takes a long time to organize this sort of challenge, and we think to the *LE MANS CLASSIC 2004* for it.

Our Club Audi is very active for this great "performance", and we could have the support and the help of great sponsors as .... no..!, let's keep surprises..!

Until that time, we have to know if you would be interested in this CHALLENGE LE MANS ... and be on the list as well...?

A contact forum has been created for this event :

http://forum.ledefi.apinc.org

A English speaking lounge bar is created to welcome you....
Franck and I, Shall inform you about the developement of this great Project...

You're welcome there
Anyway, we'll come to your meeting in July.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Philippe - What a great idea! I guess Audi will fund the helicopter to take the photos... ;D

The UK TTOC is just getting re-started and I have picked up the role of Events Co-ordinator. We will certainly do everything we can to promote this over the coming months - our new magazine AbsoluTTe will go into production shortly and it would be great to have an article on Challenge Le Mans in one of the early editions...

Look forward to seeing you at our annual TTOC meet in July - we are in the process of organising the venue at the moment.

Louise


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sounds great - keep us posted


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Would be really cool ;D Keep us informed and I'm sure we can bring along a "few" TT's ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Sounds cool 8)

I'm sure it will be


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

"Bonsoir",

Happy to see people enthousiastics [smiley=thumbsup.gif] about the CHALLENGE LE MANS
Do not forget to leave your login on our international contact forum : (to make a firt list of volunteers and evaluate the number of TTs in each country to come)

the adress is :

http://forum.ledefi.apinc.org/

To be continued....

CU soon...
Phil

PS:If you get any problems to get your passwords to get in, mail me: I'm also the administrator of the forum.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm struggling to create a password. I went through the form and then tried to login, but it keeps on telling me it's "invalide" :-/ :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Done and I'm in and registered!

And guess what guys? I've started off with 5 stars ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Only problem is now I keep on getting these emails in French ;D ;D ;D

Hope they're rude and from a woman : :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I started off as a "Newbie" recieved one email in french and all of a sudden, I've got 5 stars and am now "challenger Le Mans GB" ;D ;D ;D ;D

The French have style!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Phillipe only has 28 posts and already he's got 8 stars 8) 8) 8) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

> ....The French have style!


Sorry, nobody's perfect... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

This sounds like an excellent idea 

Have you contacted Audi, and what was their response?

SBJ


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Ill be there, any one going down this year?


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

sorry new to this, just seen the 2003 link :-[


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Is there only 6 passionned TT owners in UK...?

Just 6 of you are regitered on the list of challengers 

 We need you...

More you are, more we are.... and best are our chances to succed this challenge....when I'll negociate with the sponsors.....

Cooome oonnn......!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Philippe

I'm interested, I've taken a look at the web site you have supplied, problem is I do not understand French so am not aware as to what needs to be done to proceed. This may be a problem for others 

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure theres many more but I've only justed plannign 2003. Planning and to committing to a date is 2004 is a bit difficult for me.

You can put me down as a "definate maybe"  ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

@NormStrm
@ScoTTy
if I read again this thread, I can see that I did not developpe the THE CHALLENGE LE MANS
because I thought you would come massively on our CHALLENGE forum where any thing is explained in detail (and also because I did not want to take too much place here on your forum for the first contact).
so there is a part of the idea and why I need you all...:

- My goal is to make a great TT meeting (whynot the biggest in the world at the moment) in Le Mans during the big Le Mans Classic (but you know allready this..!) during summer 2004 (during 3 days normally in july..? to confirm for the dates)

- I have to negociate for the occupancy of the big track to take this "super photo with 400 TT or more..." (I hope..!)

- For those from you, who make the big effort to come from Far away (for example, Far scottish, south Italian, polishs TT..), I will try to get from the sponsors that i will appeal to, some advantages...about the entrance price in Le Mans Classic, or food on the stand, we'll see......

- for all these negociations, we must show the sponsors our strength, our weight and our motivation......

- those sponsors are allready in contact , they are know by all of you (MTM, ABT, etc..) but we wait to be powerfull to present them our way to organize the challenge with them.
our good contact with the historic department of Audi Germany (Audi Tradition) allow us to think we could convince them to lend us the first prototype of the TT (now in a museum) for this photo...and why not beside a BIMOTO, and DTM racing cars 2002 championship winner team....

- so more you are on the list , on our forum, and more I can negociate, because I shall show them the forums motivation... to convince them to participate for their communication to this global event...!

This is the same for the germans, englishs, italians, polishs, spanish, swedish, belgics, dutchs and the frenchs TT clubs....

Remember it is really a big Challenge with hard work for me.... 
I want it to success and everyone of you will be (if it works..!) also very proud to have been there that day...!

That is why it's so important for me to ask to your members to post on the Â challenge forum as important your club is....

Even if you can not be there that day, the goal is to show the enthusiastic feeling in Europe, first...!

And if the Challenge is confirmed one day, I'm sure you'll make the maximum to be there for this exceptional event...!

From your forum, an american from Los Angeles came on our forum to register. He think seriously to ship his own TT over to be on the PHOTO, .....he's right..!

Let me give you again the adress of the forum :
http://forum.ledefi.apinc.org/

*I hope to see you there*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

cant see anything just black forum with asome french word onit :-/
how do i log on to the forum


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm in too ;D

Jonah, when you see "Vous devez vous inscrire pour voir ce forum. Inscription OU Connexion" click on Inscription to register, once registered you can switch the language to english. I also found that http://babelfish.altavista.com/ was useful


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

logged on now need to switch it to english WHERE 
done was in english just not the threads :-X [smiley=oops.gif]
so have i now registered an intrest?just by logging on


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

56F/9UK/1US/8SP/8PL/8D/7It/2CH = 99

LISTES TOTALES DU CHALLENGE LE MANS 
update 27/02/2002 19:20 
(par orde d'importance des listes) 
(numericly classified)

56 : France 
9 : Royaume Uni/United Kingdom 
8 : Espagne/Espana/Spain 
8 : Pologne/Polski/Poland 
8 : Allemagne/Deutschland/Germany 
7 : Italie/Italia/Italy 
2 : Suisse/Switzerland 
1 : Etats Unis Amerique/USA 
: Belgique 
: Suede

99 : TOTAL


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

59F/11D/8UK/1US/7SP/7PL/7It/4CH = 104 CHALLENGERS

LISTES TOTALES DU CHALLENGE LE MANS 
update 05/03/2002 12:20 
(par orde d'importance des listes) 
(numericly classified)

1st : 59 : France 
2nd : 11 : Allemagne/Deutschland/Germany 
3rd : 8 : Royaume Uni/United Kingdom ???

4th : 7 : Espagne/Espana/Spain 
....... 7 : Pologne/Polski/Poland 
....... 7 : Italie/Italia/Italy

5th : 4 : Suisse/Switzerland 
6 th : 1 : Etats Unis Amerique/USA

0 : Belgique (not awaken yet [smiley=sleeping.gif] )
0 : Suede ( not awaken yet [smiley=sleeping.gif] )

104 : TOTAL [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Sorry, you're just 8 instead of 9 , last time.....

someone was registered twice..... ;D

Hey, where are you......?????????

I was convinced , UK was the racing country, in LE MANS History........

Am I wrong...? ???

:-[ not good.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

*Who'll be there, for the photo..?*


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

ON THIS LINE WAITING FOR OUR TTs......
"the limit" they said: "it's 660 TT on this line...!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Last year on yhe LE MANS CLASSIC, on our stand, we had, lent by Audi Tadition Germany, this :


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

For the next one, what should we have....? :

(Don't laugh, we're, also, in contact (seriously) with them, about this "MEGA CHALLENGE'S PHOTO..! ) Â


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Only one thing can cancel this project.....

Not enough TTs present from countries around...!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Philippe, a bit off topic, but I would like to get hold of the panaramic shot of us lined up at the windmills that you are using as your signature picture - I'm the silver one furthest to the left. Could you email me a clean picture, with no text, etc? If so I would be most grateful.

Thankyou!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

> Philippe, a bit off topic, but I would like to get hold of the panaramic shot of us lined up at the windmills that you are using as your signature picture - I'm the silver one furthest to the left. Â Could you email me a clean picture, with no text, etc? Â If so I would be most grateful.
> 
> Thankyou!


OK !, only if you promise to shake your TT Family ;D

...

...

I'm joking ;D ;D ;D 
Of course, you'll get it... I'm the author, but :
it's a very large one (2890 x 482),
I cleaned it (no camping car, no people), just the cars...
the pic is an assembly of 8 pics, together.

...

But, please, shake them too... ;D
I really need them all, to convince sponsors...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Phillipe,

I registered first!! and a good wind permitting, I'll be there. We may need to arrange a suitable drive to some other places and then finish up at Le Mans. This may persuade more owners to register!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

> Phillipe,
> 
> I registered first!! and a good wind permitting, I'll be there. We may need to arrange a suitable drive to some other places and then finish up at Le Mans. This may persuade more owners to register!


But the Le Mans Classic is during 3 days....!

Ckeck this, about the last one in sept 2002 (it happen every 2 years only) :

http://www.lemans.org/course/aco2002/statique/main/cadre_une_1_65_2_une_lmclassic.shtml


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

And this Web page , with the detail of this first edition, we lived last year (in english) :
http://www.lemans.org/course/aco2002/statique/articles/fiche_article_1_65_2098.shtml

In the list of Clubs, is missing Audi but we where there with the R8 lent by Audi Tradition Germany.
We were only 100 cars, in front of 600 Porsches and 200 Ferraris, but more than 20 Aston Martin ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

LE MANS or not LE MANS TT CHALLENGE with English TT's ...?

A smal clip in English, click here : http://clantt.france.free.fr/clipCLM1uk.rm


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

PS: A precision,
If I do not have enough TT's to make an event with the CHALLENGE LE MANS during the Le Mans Classic, I shall be obliged to cancel all this project...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Philippe

Well I've finally got round to registering ;D
How is the "Custom Status: challenger Le Mans UK " enabled?

I spy :-
T7
nutts
TTotal
donny
SBJ
hutters
Emmy
R6B TT
B3VES
With me makes at least 10 [smiley=dude.gif]

The Brits are into double figures [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Norman


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

You are right, I forgot T7 and SBJ in my list.

So you are 11 now (I've just corected it in the final English list)....great....11...!!

I give the custom status when I see a new one arriving (I check his profile to know where he come from) to give him a personalized one... 

That's why I saw some UK's registered in double (sometimes triple), but I count only one Â ;D ;D

Sounds good, you got in easily so....with the english entrance...!....great...!

You're all welcome ....to grow the convoy from UK

PS:You can(and must) read posts on all the foreign forums on which we speak english too. 
Because I spoke and explained with so many countries in the last few weeks, that sometimes I gave informations on different forums about the organisation projects.

You can speak also, with the other countries too, and use it as a European link...
If you have any question, just post me or by private message, I'll be there to answer..


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

tried registering

got ir_fuel username and got mail confirmation

when logging in, error invalid user name. :-/


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

try again, in a few minutes....
Maybe because special caracters or spaces in the login.

It should work, if not tell me....I'll give you by personal message here a new password (that you can change later, if you want, inside)


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

69F/28D/14UK/1US/8SP/7PL/7It/4CH/1B = 139 CHALLENGERS

LISTES TOTALES DU CHALLENGE LE MANS 
update 26/03/2002 09:30 
(par orde numÃ©rique) (numericly classified)

69 : France 
28 : Allemagne/Deutschland/Germany 
14 : Royaume Uni/United Kingdom 
8 : Espagne/Espana/Spain 
7 : Pologne/Polski/Poland 
7 : Italie/Italia/Italy 
4 : Suisse/Switzerland 
1 : Etats Unis Amerique/USA 
1 : Belgique 
: Suede

139: TOTAL


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

UK....? No more...... ?

Strange, bizarre....! ???


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

72F/30D/15UK/1US/8SP/7PL/7It/4CH/1B = 145 CHALLENGERS

LISTES TOTALES DU CHALLENGE LE MANS 
update 04/04/2003 00:30 
(par orde numÃ©rique) (numericly classified)

72 : France 
30 : Allemagne/Deutschland/Germany 
15 : Royaume Uni/United Kingdom 
8 : Espagne/Espana/Spain 
7 : Pologne/Polski/Poland 
7 : Italie/Italia/Italy 
4 : Suisse/Switzerland 
1 : Etats Unis Amerique/USA 
1 : Belgique 
: Suede

145: TOTAL


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

74F/33D/15UK/1US/8SP/7PL/7It/4CH/5B = 154 CHALLENGERS

LISTES TOTALES DU CHALLENGE LE MANS 
update 12/04/2003 21:30 
(par orde numÃ©rique) (numericly classified)

74 : France 
33 : Allemagne/Deutschland/Germany 
15 : Royaume Uni/United Kingdom 
8 : Espagne/Espana/Spain 
7 : Pologne/Polski/Poland 
7 : Italie/Italia/Italy 
5 : Belgique 
4 : Suisse/Switzerland 
1 : Etats Unis Amerique/USA 
: Suede

154: TOTAL


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

154 TTs !!! [smiley=smoking.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

SBJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

> 154 TTs !!! [smiley=smoking.gif]
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> SBJ


To all the UK TT's owners..

The track on the stand's line in Le Mans is around 500 meters from the clock till the exit of the Pitlane.

A TT line with a distance of 50 centimeters beetween each makes : Â 100 Â TT
We can easily put 4 lines on the width of the track...

Imagine a world record with 400 TT.....in that place.

Come on.....!!!! Be a part of the Legend.....!

The German Clubs allready put 138 TT in Hockenheim F1 circuit, there's a pic. Imagine 400 TT...! with the tribunes full of spectators (ferrari and Porsche owners...inside) ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Did Audi DE help organise it or was this the work of the club only?

SBJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

> Did Audi DE help organise it or was this the work of the club only?
> 
> SBJ


 I don't know if Audi DE helped for it, but we have allready an assured participation of Audi tradition (historic part of Audi Germany)which is as well as Audi DE.
We shall ask to Audi FRance too a way to be in the event. Maybe Audi UK, and the other European Audi's distributors involved in the challenge, but......

If we pass the first level only.....!

Which is to show these important people, the real motivation of TT owners around to be a part of it..!

It's evident that if we are a ridiculous number , there's no way to hope anything from them.
Remember that the key of the event is based on an exceptionnal mobilisation of owners to make an internationnal event for the TT, Audi and Le Mans.

If you decide to stay at home and see it in your tv set, we shall stay all at home...!

I can not sell a project to them for my army of TT's, if I've no "soldier's".....

See you soon
Philippe

PS: One of your member had and mailed me a good idea : to put a copy of the UK TT Owners registered allready on the list for the European Challenge TT Le Mans 2004.
there's one, join the list  ;D ;D: :


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

76F/34D/17UK/1US/8SP/7PL/7It/5B/4CH/0S = 159 CHALLENGERS

LISTES TOTALES DU CHALLENGE LE MANS 
update 27/04/2003 17:30 
(par orde numÃ©rique) (numericly classified)

76 : France 
34 : Allemagne/Deutschland/Germany 
17 : Royaume Uni/United Kingdom 
8 : Espagne/Espana/Spain 
7 : Pologne/Polski/Poland 
7 : Italie/Italia/Italy 
5 : Belgique 
4 : Suisse/Switzerland 
1 : Etats Unis Amerique/USA 
0 : Suede

159: TOTAL

NB: Great news: 
UK list increases 15% more......this last week....

If you know that a TT, "a bit special" could be with us on the line of Le Mans, would this incresase be much better...? ;D ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Philippe

Any chance of an update now the article has been in absoluTTe please.

Norman


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

LAST TOTLAL UPDATES

88F/38D/19UK/3US/8SP/7PL/7It/5B/4CH/0S = 179CHALLENGERS

LISTES TOTALES DU CHALLENGE LE MANS 
update 05/07/2003 14:30 
(par orde numÃ©rique) (numericly classified)

88 : France 
38 : Allemagne/Deutschland/Germany 
19 : Royaume Uni/United Kingdom 
8 : Espagne/Espana/Spain 
7 : Pologne/Polski/Poland 
7 : Italie/Italia/Italy 
5 : Belgique 
4 : Suisse/Switzerland 
3 : Etats Unis Amerique/USA 
0 : Suede

179: TOTAL


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Phillipe - are you coming to Burghley with Franck? You could recruit a lot more TT's there!

Louise Â


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

norman, thanks for the note, have registered with the site but keep getting logged out before i can register an interest - any one else similarly affected ? ???


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Has the date been set and if not, is there any support for it being the weekend after the 24 hour race? I only ask because Gemma and I will be going to Le Mans to watch the race and we would be less likely to want to come back a very short time later.

....For we, read Gemma 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I really intrested in challenging Le Mans with my TTR, can you send more details.
Regards Vic


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

In the next week(s),
I should have the details of:

-dates (end of july 2004)

-organisation on the circuit for a special parking for TT's
(last year 911 were together at porsche stand:they were 400..!)

-logistic about the tickets

the Project is the same as told in AbsoluTTe No 1, but just few things has changed in the organisation....

more here, ASAP...


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Any further developments or news regarding this adventure?

SBJ


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Echoeing SBJ's comment, is there any definate dates/details for this event.

Also without trawling through all the pages where do you register an interest?

E


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Phillippe has a website/forum 
http://forum.ledefi.apinc.org


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Nutts, thanks for that!

The little French I learned at school didnt help me at all, anyone got an idiots guide to help me out?

E


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Count me in-i've tried registering on Phillipes site but to no avail-any clues [smiley=huh2.gif]

Popeye64


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

See HuTTers post 20 for this thread :-
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 6;start=20

HTH

Norman


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

so it that everyone then?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I've tried to register too but nothing seems to happen.
Can anyone help?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I believe this is Philippes email

[email protected]

Try it... hopefully he can help you register. 



> I've tried to register too but nothing seems to happen.
> Can anyone help?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

NuTTs - what are the chances (ok - risk) of it clashing with


> Date: June 2004
> Venue: Brooklands - the Birthplace of British Motorsport
> What: The biggest EVER annual TT meet


?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

In the first post in this thread:



> - My goal is to make a great TT meeting (whynot the biggest in the world at the moment) in Le Mans during the big Le Mans Classic (but you know allready this..!) during summer 2004 (during 3 days normally in *july*..? to confirm for the dates)


So, as long as it stays in July and nothing changes with our plans for the annual meeting, we should be ok...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

D'oh!

note to self - read the thread *carefully* before asking dumb ass questions.....  :-[

thank you!


----------

